# Enlarged fetal bladder at 12 week scan



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

I've just been for my 12 week scan (done at 12w6d) and the sonographer found an enlarged fetal bladder measuring 11.7mm.  I was told it might resolve itself or it could be something more serious.  Having now looked online I've realised the other options are that it could indicate a blockage or chromosomal abnormality.  I wondered how common this is at the stage and the likelihood it will resolve itself?

After a shakey start to this pregnancy I am rather stressing.....

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay in replying, I was in hospital!

An enlarged fetal bladder at this stage isn't overly common, but its just a case of waiting I'm afraid.  As the sonographer said, it could just go by the next scan, or it could be something more serious, but I would say it's probably 50:50.  I really wish I could say something different, but it really is impossible to know,

Sorry I cant be of more help, let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks so much for your response.  I really appreciate it.

And I hope you are OK after your hospital stay.


----------

